# Australia Day 2007



## homekegger1 (20/1/07)

So what is everyone planning for Australia day this year? I for one am heading down to the Rocks to check out some of the free live music. Great line ups. Check it out here.

I am looking to go to lunch at the Lowenbrau and a few drinks first. Perhaps this might be a good time for any other AHB'ers that want to get together for a few fine ales. Well let me know if you are interested or atleast let the rest of us know what your upto.

Cheers

HK :beer:


----------



## redbeard (20/1/07)

might be able to meet up at Lowenbrau. will confirm early next week


----------



## Josh (20/1/07)

Working my shift in the AM, then doing OT in the PM. So pretty much busy from 0530-2230 at double time and a half.

Prob head down to the Matto at some stage of the day.


----------



## Tony (20/1/07)

Im going to brew beer in the garage and have a couple too 

Might brew a german pilsner......... thats not very australian is it.

Ahhhhhhh it will taste good though 

cheers


----------



## Barramundi (20/1/07)

no tony not very australian ... ill probably be cruisin round at home doin something brew related , bottling ,kegging , drinking , washing , fermenting racking , might make a trip into town if theres a few goin for a meet and greet i missed "jayse's" drinks last week so im overdue for a catchup drink...


----------



## Linz (20/1/07)

Little Squares wants to drag our butts into town for the celebrations so we might be there once She finds out about this one.....


----------



## Coodgee (20/1/07)

I'll be moving house.. into a unit.. can't wait to do ag brewing in a unit block


----------



## bonj (20/1/07)

We'll be heading down to Kingscliff (NSW) for 3 days for my wife's birthday.

edit: speeling


----------



## altstart (20/1/07)

:beer: 
Camping at Yamba NSW with the family and copious quantities of home brew and grand children. What a life.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## KillerRx4 (20/1/07)

Ive got a bucks weekend on port hacking houseboat. 

Just typing that ive realised I should try to take a keg or 2 to save me having to drink so much megaswill. :blink:


----------



## TidalPete (20/1/07)

Coodgee said:


> I'll be moving house.. into a unit.. can't wait to do ag brewing in a unit block



Coodgee,

Hope you haven't got a NASA mate?  
Remember that the higher you are, the further your spent grain will scatter when you hoik it over the balcony. :beerbang: 

:beer:


----------



## barls (20/1/07)

working on the boat on the harbour so if you see the small grey thing out there wave


----------



## Hutch (20/1/07)

I desperately need to brew more beer (christmas has left me with 6 empty kegs) - unfortunately I'll be on a bloody plane to Tokyo.

I'll have to check out some micro's over there!!!


----------



## GMK (20/1/07)

myself and some others from the BBC - barossa brewers club will meet up at the 
Port Broughton Caravan Park - a family social weekend with some drinking etc...


----------



## Tony (20/1/07)

TidalPete said:


> Coodgee,
> 
> Hope you haven't got a NASA mate?
> Remember that the higher you are, the further your spent grain will scatter when you hoik it over the balcony. :beerbang:
> ...




AAAHHHHHHHHHH hahahahahahahaha

GOLD !

Thats something i would do :lol: 

Hey........ if there's a pool the filter will catch it  

As far as aussie beer brewing on Australia day goes.... would i be more australian to brew an english bitter?

cheers


----------



## razz (20/1/07)

Bonj said:


> We'll be heading down to Kingscliff (NSW) for 3 days for my wife's birthday.
> 
> edit: speeling


Kingscliff, a lovely little town Bonj. Had a week there last September. We are off to Geelong for breakfast and who knows what after that.


----------



## johnno (21/1/07)

In keeping with the great wheat tradition of our country I will be brewing a (suprise) wheat beer or two if I have the time this coming weekend.

cheers
johnno


----------



## browndog (21/1/07)

> Coodgee,
> 
> Hope you haven't got a NASA mate?
> Remember that the higher you are, the further your spent grain will scatter when you hoik it over the balcony.



Bahahahahahaha..................well said Tidal.

I intendon getting up reasonably early to put down a batch then throw some lamb on the BBQ and down a few. Then spend the arvo in the pool with the missus and young bloke. Could not ask for better.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye (21/1/07)

I might make it a double brew day with an APA and American Wheat  

Better eat lots of lamb to make up for it :lol:


----------



## Duff (21/1/07)

Heading to Parramatta, apparantly they are having some festival there with international food stalls. Hopefully something like Mindel Beach in Darwin on a Thursday night.

Then probably some lamb on the BBQ that night while watching the cricket :beerbang: 

Cheers.


----------



## Weizguy (21/1/07)

Ozzie Day will be my recovery day after the Big Day Out (BDO).

I'm thinking of brekky at the Lowenbrau with my BDO drinking buddy, and a few recovery wheat beers and maybe a Kellerbier (but remember to re-cap and save the yeast).

We'll take it from there. We may even still be there when you other guys turn up for lunch.

I'll be the one with the sunburn and the offensive T-shirt. :lol: 

Seth


----------



## Batz (21/1/07)

Going to do a double wheat as well :beerbang: :beer: 

Batz h34r:


----------



## Jye (21/1/07)

Batz said:


> Going to do a double wheat as well



   

Are you brewing a wheaty!!!


----------



## sqyre (21/1/07)

Well, I'm workin... :huh: 

doing the OT thing again...(as long as Ross doesn't call another last minute session)

BUT its ALL good cause the finances will go straight in to buying my AG gear. :super: 

Wont be long now...closer and closer to crossing to the _*"DARK SIDE" B) *_


----------



## Screwtop (21/1/07)

Batz said:


> Going to do a double wheat as well :beerbang: :beer:
> 
> Batz h34r:


----------



## Batz (21/1/07)

Jye said:


> Are you brewing a wheaty!!!




Of course not!! <_< 

I'll rather pack up my brewery

Batz


----------



## Darren (21/1/07)

Tony said:


> AAAHHHHHHHHHH hahahahahahahaha
> 
> GOLD !
> 
> ...




Lamb ale would be more Australian

cheers

Darren


----------



## Screwtop (21/1/07)

Recipe for a "Lamb Ale" for Australia Day now there's a challenge. Would have to be "Bloody Good" and "Bloody Cheap" so ya can give plenty away to all ya bloody mates, would have to be bloody hoppy so the sheila's wouldn't want any, what a bloody good idea Darren, finally something from you that's positively bloody positive.


----------



## homekegger1 (21/1/07)

For any intersted people the plan is to meet at the lowenbrau at about 10am and just see where the day takes us. I for one will be checking out Diesel and The Whitlams, as for the rest of the day....

All are welcome to join. 

Currently going:

Homekegger
Linz
Little Squares
Redbeard(maybe)
Les the Weizguy(Although seedy from the BDO)

Feel free to add your name and pop on down for an Ale whilst we celebrate this great bloody country of ours

Cheers

HK


----------



## Slurpdog (22/1/07)

Off to Hyde Park for the food and wine festival with the family and some friends. Do it every year.
Good food, good beverages, some entertainment and a couple of relaxing hours in the park!  
Won't be brewing anything as the kegs and fermenters are all full after yesterday


----------



## Lukes (22/1/07)

Duff said:


> Then probably some lamb on the BBQ that night while watching the cricket :beerbang:
> 
> Cheers.



Yep that's a plan, eat and drink and be thankfull we are Australian.

BTW a 4 day week too, how Australian is that.


----------



## Doc (22/1/07)

Thinking of brewing Thursday night and doing my first No Chill. 
It will be a wheat beer too. 
Australia day is also my sisters birthday, so will be doing something birthday related.

Doc


----------



## Bobby (22/1/07)

beers and a bbq at a mates then off to the city to watch Sydney beat the Jets at the SFS 
no brewing....


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (22/1/07)

I'm off to Adelaide Oval. Won't be drinking the West End though  !

C&B
TDA


----------



## petesbrew (22/1/07)

Having an Oz Day Sausage Sizzle and Pool Party.
Am running dangerously low on supplies though, 
but will have plenty of empties to fill at the end of the day.
:beer:


----------



## SteveSA (22/1/07)

Brewing a koelsch in the morning. Lamb on the bbq, beer on tap and cricket on TV in the arvo.


----------



## troywhite (22/1/07)

I live in the city (Perth) so my bro-in-law is coming up here to help me empty one of my home brew kegs before we walk down the road to watch the fireworks.


----------



## winkle (22/1/07)

Hopefully brewing a smoked porter then floating on a pool lounge drinking my "Forecks" Pale Ale (POR-bittering, Cluster, + Cluster) outa a frosty mug. Witha bit of luck somebody will bring me a lamb chop to save energy


----------



## DrewCarey82 (22/1/07)

Most likely fill up the fridge, and then do my best to empty it while watching B-Grade Tv.


----------



## therook (22/1/07)

Converting a keg into my HLT.

neighbour is going to weld a socket for my 3000w element and a socket for my mashmaster temp controller.Install the tap and them i'm ready for my maiden voyage.

rook


----------



## homekegger1 (24/1/07)

Bump!!!


----------



## Finite (24/1/07)

Having mates over my place and having some beers, a BBQ and showing them all how to brew AG beer. (aussie bitter)


----------



## KoNG (24/1/07)

Bobby said:


> beers and a bbq at a mates then off to the city to watch Sydney beat the Jets at the SFS
> no brewing....



same as Bobby...! :chug:


----------



## Darren (24/1/07)

First brew for 6 months (I hope)
Easy drinking Aussie APA.

cheers

Darren


----------



## GMK (24/1/07)

Some of us from the Barossa Brewers Club are heading upto port Broughton Caravan Park.

Will be taking the miracle box, keg etc...

Its a social weekend with wives and kids along as well.

should be having a good time up there.


----------



## Batz (24/1/07)

GMK said:


> Some of us from the Barossa Brewers Club are heading upto port Broughton Caravan Park.
> 
> Will be taking the miracle box, keg etc...
> 
> ...




I hope there's a patio roof for the kids Kenny :lol: :lol:


----------



## Coodgee (24/1/07)

> Coodgee,
> 
> Hope you haven't got a NASA mate?
> Remember that the higher you are, the further your spent grain will scatter when you hoik it over the balcony.



unfortunately Pete I have a rambo, which is the equivelant to a nasa in terms of noise output and general "holy shit" factor. I turn it down low for most of the boil so I hope it won't be a problem. there is a large carpark under the building that I intend to use. the main thing I am worried about is the smell...


----------



## Darren (24/1/07)

Batz said:


> I hope there's a patio roof for the kids Kenny :lol: :lol:




Who is the big kid with the long hair?

cheers

Darren


----------



## homekegger1 (24/1/07)

Well GMK I hope to be able to join you next year... 

Catch you soon.... 

Less than six weeks and counting


----------



## GMK (24/1/07)

Happy to make a booking down there for you while i am there...


----------



## homekegger1 (26/1/07)

Well for those that made it out to the "Brau" I must say thank you for a fantastic day. Although my wallet is limping to the corner bleeding like a little *&^%^. I must say that I am truly happy with how my Australia day turned out. I saw deisel play a few classics that I like to listen to, I even saw a rather attractive woman squeeze her way into a 16" cube(God bless her flexible sox) but I must say other than the fantastic company and great beer and food I had during the day the highlight was definatley watching "The Whitlams" play live and me being right up front of the stage and getting my pic with Tim Freedman after. I hope for all of you that your aussie day was as good as mine.

P.S. I also got to purchase a t-shirt with an Aussie flag on it that said "Support it or F#!K off"

Cheers

HK


----------



## Bazza (26/1/07)

> P.S. I also got to purchase a t-shirt with an Aussie flag on it that said "Support it or F#!K off"



I wear my flag on the inside...


----------



## tangent (26/1/07)

Embrace the values and love the country! 
If you want to be a homeboy in the hood, f^%k off to one.
Drink a beer, help a mate, take it easy.
Onya cobbers!

ps. i think the Whitlams whine like a bunch of girls


----------



## dicko (26/1/07)

homekegger1 said:


> I also got to purchase a t-shirt with an Aussie flag on it that said "Support it or F#!K off"
> 
> Cheers
> 
> HK



Yes, Happy Australia Day to all,  :beer: :chug: 

Cheers


----------



## Barramundi (27/1/07)

homekegger1 said:


> ussie day was as good as mine.
> 
> P.S. I also got to purchase a t-shirt with an Aussie flag on it that said "Support it or F#!K off"




where did you find the t-shirt ??
ive been wanting something like that for a while


----------



## homekegger1 (27/1/07)

Barramundi said:


> where did you find the t-shirt ??
> ive been wanting something like that for a while



I got it from a stand in the rocks. Just up the lane from the lowenbrau

Just seen a website on the shirts tag and have confirmed you can get these shirts from http://www.samsousan.com.au/


----------



## Bobby (27/1/07)

didnt realise there were so many rednecks on this board....


----------



## winkle (27/1/07)

As expected brewing went well and everything went pear-shaped afterwardView attachment 11198
View attachment 11199
[attachment=1
200:attachment]
Looks like a nice porter, unfortunately a mash paddle was maimed in this production, dunno why I was drinking bottled stock with a IPA on tap.


----------



## Little_Squares (27/1/07)

Oh Homekegger, my feet are sore, my head hurts and I can barely move...... what a great Australia Day spent at a German pub!

After arriving at 10am, drinking our way through the entire Lowenbrau menu, haivng a snack (including hot corn - yes I said corn - not porn kegger), drinking our way through a second sitting of the 'brau beer menu, commenting on staff having to share those rather old looking leather shorts followed by listening to some unusual and also fantastic bands, I am truly satisfied that Australia is the best f^!#ing country in the world - neigh, the universe...... :beerbang:


----------



## NRB (22/2/07)

Australia Day in a foreign country just isn't the same. I was at Whistler in Canada but I managed to give two of my girlfriends "tramp stamps" of an Australian Flag!

I didn't even drink Aussie beer!


----------

